# Grain calculator



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Downloadable Grain calculator from Alberta Classic

To Mix your own feed: 
Enter the amounts for each Grain required. 
These amounts are only figures they could 
be ounces, pounds, kilos etc.
The resulting amounts will give you an accurate 
Composition of the Grains you are feeding your birds.

Bottom of page
http://albertaclassic.com/index.php


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you happen to know one that works with only the protein/carbs/etc and not individual seeds? As in, say I put a pigeon seed mix together with pellets and additional sunflower/safflower mix. How would I determine the final percentages based on how many "parts" of each I put together? I learned how to calculate protein percentages in FFA but that was forever ago and too complicated, LOL.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Do you happen to know one that works with only the protein/carbs/etc and not individual seeds? As in, say I put a pigeon seed mix together with pellets and additional sunflower/safflower mix. How would I determine the final percentages based on how many "parts" of each I put together? I learned how to calculate protein percentages in FFA but that was forever ago and too complicated, LOL.



Hi, I believe this will help you, I posted it on here a long time ago.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/protein-calculator-55233.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't even think about averaging them! The first thing I thought of was how complicated the crap we did was.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I think you have to look at the grade of the grain being used. As these figures are probably for no,1 grade. As the grade lowers i would think the value wold go down. THAt is part of the problem with several regular pigeon grain mixes They have beeen using the lowere grades of grain Then selling it a a good profit just like grain elevaters will sift a small amount of lower grades of grain into the higher grade purchased that way getting a better price. Used to have 5 grades and no5 was NOTFIT for any human consumption. grain chipped on both ends ect. Just a thought. So mixing your own and wanting the bettr grain should ask for no 1 or 2. And even some grains test out as a high protien. Worked at a grain elevater about 40 years ago for about 1 year Learned a little and saw a little cheating going on.


----------

